# تحميل باستخدام التورينت multisim 11



## seengaf (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا عضو جديد جداً
مهندس الكترونيات (مش أوي)

بحثت عن منتدى متميز للمهندسين و أعجبني هذا المنتدى

حبيت أسلـــّـــم و أحط موضوع صغير و هو ملف تورينت يقود لبرنامج multisim11 و معاه أخوه برنامج ultiboard11 لتصميم الدوائر على الـ pcb

لاحظت وجود إصدار 10 و 9 و 8 بالمنتدى ،،، و أنا مجرب هذي النسخة 11 من مالتيسيم و شغالة 100 الـ 100 قلت ليش لا،
تفعيل النسخة مرفق، و سهل، و يجي مع النسخة فيديو صغير يبين التفعيل.

و كنت محتاج شوية دروس و لقيت كام درس بالمنتدى و راح أقرأهم بعدين انشاء الله

عموما ً لا أطول عليكم

رابط سكاي درايف (أول مرة أستخدمه، لوفيه مشكلة بلغوني)
http://cid-a8cac434e6cb96e1.office....ents/MultiSim^_11.0.1^_Ultiboard^_seengaf.rar
جربت الميديا فاير ما مشي معي!
سؤال ع الطاير: لو أحب أرفق ملف صغير مع موضوعي في هذا المنتدى،،،، ما أقدر أرفقه بسرعة مع الرسالة،،، لازم مركز رفع؟؟؟ شفت الآيكون الأحمر فوق الرسالة ، لكن ياخذني لمركز رفع غريب و ما فهمته،،،، شو؟



لتحميل آخر نسخة من برنامج مايكروتورينت ادخل للموقع الرسمي للبرنامج
http://www.utorrent.com/

منتدى جميل :77: :77: :77: شكرا ً للمؤسس و القائمين بشكل عام.
seengaf
جدة
tvtc
1983م
:10:


----------



## حلو الوصايف11 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوي انا حملته بس ماعرفت انزله


----------



## mohamad.alani (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور حبيبي على البرنامج


----------

